# Detailing News -Farécla- Revolutionary new polishing system



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Farécla Launches Revolution in Polishing Technology
Bodyshops up and down the UK are giving a hugely enthusiastic reception to Farécla's radical new G360 Polishing System which is launching formally today (Tuesday 4 September). 
Feedback from bodyshops who have been trialling the system over the last six months includes: 
"Great results without P3000. Faster, and less reworks." - Rye Street Group 
"It's the perfect system." - Bryan Robson Coachworks, St Albans
"No need for P3000, so cost-effective, faster system." - Halliwell Jones, Chester
"Absolutely brilliant!...I'm really impressed with it." - BMW, Fairfield
With the emphasis today on key-to-key times and reducing spend, the Farécla G360 system presents an opportunity for bodyshops to make significant cost savings via a faster, leaner polishing process.
You can see the system in action on video by visiting URL http://www.farecla.com/G360 now, or by following the links from the home page of the Farécla website.









To make the G360 System easy to adopt, bodyshops can buy a Compound Starter Kit KT3001 for all colours, and for blacks and dark colours only, there is an additional Finish Kit KT3006. The only other element is the system's recommended back plate, the G Mop Flexible Back Plate GMB146.
Each kit is packaged in an innovative fully printed triangular box that details the G360 System products and process, and each printed kit box contains a process chart for display on the bodyshop wall
As an additional introductory incentive* for bodyshops, some distributors are offering a free G Mop Flexible Back Plate GMB146 with first purchase of Compound Kit KT3001.
This flexible back plate gives the best results with the G360 system and comes strongly recommended. 
David Stokes, Marketing Manager at Farécla commented: "A lot of bodyshops are initially sceptical about being able to polish faster without P3000, but once they've tried it, they end up calling the G360 System a 'game changer', such is the value of its many benefits. As well as the cost savings, speed and ease of use, triallists are also telling us they see a reduction in reworks with G360." 
For more information on Farécla's new G360 System visit http://www.farecla.com/G360 or call the Farécla Customer Services team on 01920 465041. 
*Offer available while limited launch stocks last.


----------

